# Rotator cuff insertion



## snake (Apr 3, 2019)

I have been having this nagging problem in my shoulder and damn sure it's in the infraspinatus at the point of insertion. It's been a good 3 months now and is starting to effect my workouts. The wife can dig her elbow into it and it feels perfect for a few hr but then starts back up. Before, it was give me that post workout throb but it seems to be getting worse. Started a round of Naproxen this week and dropped a shoulder exercise that seems to bother it. Been keeping the reps high and not testing any heavy weights.

Anyone deal with this before and what did you do?


----------



## juuced (Apr 3, 2019)

I hurt my shoulder playing beach volleyball over 20 years ago.  The pain is still there today. It gets worse the heavier I lift and certain lifts I have to avoid.
Ive been dealing with it ok so I will keep doing that.  I feel surgery may make things even worse.

good luck Snake.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 3, 2019)

Dude snake i feel for ya man.i similar aches back In 2010 when I was powerlifting and lifting heavy a lot....I just had to take a break from certain excersises for a while.....but ended up being a torn labrum ligament from heavy lifting and bone spurs after it kept on and on and eventually got worse,had a MRI done to find out what it really was,then surgery in early 2011.....not trying scare you man lol....just be careful and if it persist get an X-ray make sure before gets worse man.....trust me older you get,harder and longer it takes to heal lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2019)

Get a bowtie


----------



## IronDarling (Apr 3, 2019)

I had a similar issue for YEARS. 
Couldn't hit Delts at all!  Would have to really warm up for chest and that wasn't a guarantee that it wouldn't become inflamed half way through my workout.... 

Ended up being a friken rib out. Got adjusted and it was night and day in a matter of a two visits.


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Get a bowtie



I'm thinking more like a Bowflex. Maybe it's come to that


----------



## Seeker (Apr 3, 2019)

Lol was Pillar of Bow ties referring to Donny Thompsons support Bow tie brace?


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 3, 2019)

I messed up my teres minor years back. It’s part of the rc, thin muscle under the infraspinatus. I stopped benching and over head pressing for a little over a month I just repped out really light dumbbells. Also I worked a lot with bands and the Trx. I did this one exercise laying on my side, i’d press a 2.5lb dumbbell straight up towards the ceiling, then very slowly lower the weight like the eccentric of a reverse fly. Keep up with the massage too hurts like a bitch but is necessary. Hopefully the basics help it heal but of course if pain persists a good idea to get it looked at.


----------



## Mythos (Apr 4, 2019)

I've been using a casual bowtie for a month now.. *Definitely* notice a difference in a long term shoulder issue.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2019)

snake said:


> I'm thinking more like a Bowflex. Maybe it's come to that



Hey man you seen me use that floss and later on found out I was right... See below.



Seeker said:


> Lol was Pillar of Bow ties referring to Donny Thompsons support Bow tie brace?



Snake i mean this 

https://www.spud-inc-straps.com/bowtie/


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2019)

IronDarling said:


> I had a similar issue for YEARS.
> Couldn't hit Delts at all!  Would have to really warm up for chest and that wasn't a guarantee that it wouldn't become inflamed half way through my workout....
> 
> Ended up being a friken rib out. Got adjusted and it was night and day in a matter of a two visits.



That was one of the more.irritating I have had too. After weeks without being able to squat I finally saw the doc. Damn thing wouldn't pop back in until I took Prednisone.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 4, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey man you seen me use that floss and later on found out I was right... See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am now reading up.  When he said he was wearing a casual bowtie to help I thought he was just talking shit.


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2019)

I messed up my subscapularis once, and what really helped my overall shoulder health was something called Crossover Symmetry. https://youtu.be/nt31SOWa_m4

It's a removable band system, anchored to a wall at knee and eye level, and you go through a series of prehab/rehab exercises with it.

I know it's totally anecdotal, but when I started doing that every time I walked into the gym, my shoulders felt great.

Fast forward to today, my gym doesn't have them, and I hurt my shoulder. Coincidence? Probably, but...


----------



## snake (Apr 4, 2019)

Okay, ordered a BowTie.

Now that I think about it, I spend a lot of time on a computer and the effected RC is in my mouse hand. Don't think that is the cause but it may be preventing some healing. 

I will keep you all posted once I get it.


----------



## IronDarling (Apr 4, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> That was one of the more.irritating I have had too. After weeks without being able to squat I finally saw the doc. Damn thing wouldn't pop back in until I took Prednisone.


Ugh, That sucks.
I had that rib pop back out after an adjustment while washing my back. Shit almost took me out in the shower haha
Weird stuff. I always tell the man he's a voodoo doctor.


----------



## Mythos (Apr 5, 2019)

snake said:


> Okay, ordered a BowTie.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I spend a lot of time on a computer and the effected RC is in my mouse hand. Don't think that is the cause but it may be preventing some healing.
> 
> I will keep you all posted once I get it.



I got a Casual Bowtie and it was worth every cent. I tried a cheapo one first and it broke in two days.. Not even close to the same thing. The DT Spud ones are built for abuse and people with upper body mass. 
 I might get myself a Standard as a birthday present to myself..
This and voodoo floss are the two things I won't ever be without again.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 5, 2019)

My family has owned a formal-wear business for over 40 years... I thought this thread was about sharp dressed men.


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2019)

*Update*

Picked up a "BowTie" on the recommendation of Mythos and POB. Got it on Monday and put it on. Size wise, I was right between a L and an XL so I went with the L. It's nothing I can keep on too long at this point. 15 min and my arm starts to go numb. It binds up around my arm pits but I had my son pull it down over my scapula and it feels and fits better. It does pull your shoulders back as advertised. You won't be texting for any length of time with on, trust me.

I'll keep you guys updated as I go.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 11, 2019)

I had this issue in high school and on and off for a bit after due to wrestling. I just had to tone my shoulder volume and intensity down for a quite a while. I dropped barbell shoulder press and barbell incline as well as incline flys as for me those were the triggers. I focused on light weight with more reps like you said 
i bought some bands the type a physical therapist did and printed off a chart of rehab exercises and did them every day and now I am pain free. At the time it seemed like an uphill battle. Good luck brother hope it clears up soon!


----------



## snake (Apr 30, 2019)

*Ortho Time*

I'm done fuuking with this shoulder. It has gotten better but only through avoiding direct shoulder work and cut out inclines. I have an appointment with an Ortho on Thursday. 

With my great healthcare, I'm nowhere close to my deductible which is over 8k so I have a plan to keep the cost relatively cheap. The Doc can do all the poking and prodding he wants but I'm not getting an X-ray or MRI to ring up a bill. I would like to walk out of there with a simple cortisone shot. Cortisone is used for both therapeutic and diagnostic so I better not get a fight. Wish me luck!


----------



## BRICKS (May 1, 2019)

Steroid injections (cortisone) are pretty much a band aid for your symptoms and can actually lead to further injury.  Ortho surgeons are going to limit that to 3 injections for this reason, and then it's on to cold steel.  I'm assuming you know this already since I know you research things pretty well.  An ultrasound can give you some idea if there is a tear, or fluid build up.  If you are adamant about not getting things surgically corrected an MRI isn't necessarily warranted, but if surgical repair is necessary I personally would want one rather than do the "we'll  scope it and find out then" approach.  And also personally if I would follow a steroid injection with shoulder rehab and not go back to business as usual for a while.

Good luck, hope it's nothing that requires surgical repair.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 1, 2019)

the crossover symmetry worked well on an mri diagnosed partial tear on the front delt

seems weird that it would work especially for a weightlifter but ...


----------



## Beserker (May 1, 2019)

Having blown out my left shoulder multiple times and a minor tear in my right recently, I can relate.  I never saw a doctor for any of them... didn’t have insurance when I was younger, and just recently last December when my right shoulder tore I have good insurance but decided to heal myself.

Last thing you want to hear, but do as little as possible with it.. may even have to stop training upper body for a bit. Keep pressure off it at all costs. It needs time to regenerate. I slept in the recliner from December-earlier this month with pillows propping my arm up.  I’m a side sleeper so this was hell, but even laying on the shoulder for an hour was unbearable.

I would try this before going through a surgery.. sounds like it’s still minor enough to rehab yourself rather than spend a lot of money and have to be immobile anyhow.


----------



## snake (May 3, 2019)

*Dr. Visit*

Went to the Ortho yesterday and it went as expected. After a 40 min wait for an appointment I was 10 min early for, the assistant took me back. She asked the basic questions and said, "We will X-ray that" Said I would like to talk to the Dr. first before we do that. 5 min. later, this little squirrel comes in, introduces himself and with his arms crossed says, 'What's the problem with doing an X-ray?" Told him this is on my dime so I want to keep the cost down and there's a chance that I may compete in Aug, so surgery is out at the moment. (I'm not competing so get that out of your head)

We go round and round about this and he said if I don't okay the X-ray, there's nothing he can do for me. I was close to red line here and asked why we need to move to an X-ray when you haven't even asked me anything about my injury or even touched me. Yeah... the gloves were off. 

So to shut me up and prove he was the smartest guy in the room, he had me take my sweater off and move my arm this way and that way. I did notice his eyes got big when I took off my 9MM and placed it on my sweater; that was funny. After moving it around and finally asking some questions he said he was 99% sure this was arthritis given my age and years of heavy weight training and an X-ray would confirm that. I felt that would be good to know so I went for it. Got the X-ray done and 5 min later he comes back into the room and says, "Well good news, its not arthritis. As a matter of fact, there's practically no signs of arthritis".

So no answers unless I give in to an MRI which I'm not ready to do just yet. He suggests therapy, a bigger money maker then going under the knife. With no intentions of doing it I said okay. I then asked if he would give me a cortisone shot? Oh boy, another fight! He didn't want to do it. Said since he's not sure what the problem is, it may not help. Since a cortisone is both diagnostic and therapeutic I pushed for it. Remember, this is the guy that 10 min early told me he was 99% sure this was arthritis. He caves in and gives me the shot.

Fast forward to this morning; I wake with zero morning pain. Shoulder feels better than it has in months so I'm hopefully optimistic it was inflammation and with my training modifications this can be put behind me.

Sorry for the long story and thanks for checking in on me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2019)

Well glad you are getting somewhere and good for you for sticking up for yourself. 

I find that simply asking why - essentially asking for evidence or cause is usually enough to get a doc to make a better effort. 

This guy sounds like a dink.


----------



## DF (May 3, 2019)

Even if he found arthritis.  I'm pretty sure the options would be PT and or cortisone shot. Also congrats on the no arthritis! further proof that you are immortal.


----------



## motown1002 (May 3, 2019)

Good for you snake.  Glad you stood up for yourself.  Crazy that we have to fight for relief.  Seems a lot of these docs just simply want you to keep coming back and taking money.


----------



## snake (May 3, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well glad you are getting somewhere and good for you for sticking up for yourself.
> 
> I find that simply asking why - essentially asking for evidence or cause is usually enough to get a doc to make a better effort.
> 
> This guy sounds like a dink.



I brought in my BOWTIE to ask his thoughts an that. Told him it gives me some relief for about 30 min after I take it off. His reply was, "I never seen something like that and it's only temporary relief.

Since the BOWTIE resets the shoulder, wouldn't you think that temporary relief would speed recovery by taking the continuous stress on the muscle and joints? Oh did he poo-poo my BOWTIE.


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2019)

Update:

The good: went for a second opinion and this Dr. was good. Straight forward and I think he liked how I bashed the other Dr. This Dr. took the time to look at my X-ray and MRI, did some evaluations and told me there's no way I have a complete tear. 

The bad: He was honest and doesn't think that to continue to lead my lifestyle, therapy is going to get me where I want to be. That at best, it may take some pain away. His concern was the labrum tear. Doc said some of the issues may resolve by the body healing itself but not the labrum. 

Going forward I'm giving the PT guy 4 weeks 2x/wk at his place and doing the stretching and exercises he gave me to do 3x/day on my own. I made an apt with the second opinion guy for then and if I'm not where I should be, I'll go for the surgery.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 11, 2019)

Eh, sorry to hear... been there.   I tore my labrum in 10th grade... I opted not to do surgery and healed it on my own.  I never fully recovered... my shoulder will easily dislocate if put in the right position ever since.  It’s a matter of just avoiding moves/angles that stress it.  All the best, hope the pt helps!


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 11, 2019)

Hopefully you won't need to have surgery.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 14, 2019)

snake said:


> I have been having this nagging problem in my shoulder and damn sure it's in the infraspinatus at the point of insertion. It's been a good 3 months now and is starting to effect my workouts. The wife can dig her elbow into it and it feels perfect for a few hr but then starts back up. Before, it was give me that post workout throb but it seems to be getting worse. Started a round of Naproxen this week and dropped a shoulder exercise that seems to bother it. Been keeping the reps high and not testing any heavy weights.
> 
> Anyone deal with this before and what did you do?



Check into some Neuromuscular Therapy Treatment. That usually corrects the problem.


----------

